# Hello from California



## Mike Maxwell (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello all,

Just joined this forum. I've been studying and researching mantids since 1991. I am especially interested in mating behavior (sexual cannibalism!) and ecology. My main study species is Stagmomantis limbata. I am faculty at National University, with my field site being at Bishop, CA.

Mike Maxwell


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome mike. I'm sure you'll learn a lot here.

Harry


----------



## kookamonga (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2011)

WElcome Maxwell! nice name, we have plenty to offer here, well sometimes we do! :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome, yes Mike Maxwell kind of just has a flow to it. :lol:


----------



## cuervo (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to forum


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 3, 2011)

It is the forum's honor to have you here Mike. I enjoy reading the mantis mating behavior (section 5) part you contributed to The Praying Mantids book.


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for joining, Mike! Maybe you are qualified to answer- How do the distribution patterns of S. limbata vs. S. californica compare within the state of California? In what part of the state is one most likely to find the latter?

Interestingly, Bugguide.net shows distribution of both species through the SW US, but S. californica has no listings for Arizona.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from PA


----------



## Mike Maxwell (Feb 8, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> Thanks for joining, Mike! Maybe you are qualified to answer- How do the distribution patterns of S. limbata vs. S. californica compare within the state of California? In what part of the state is one most likely to find the latter?
> 
> Interestingly, Bugguide.net shows distribution of both species through the SW US, but S. californica has no listings for Arizona.


Hello,

S. californica tends to be in the south. I've found S. californica in Southern Cal (LA and SD), and in the Owens Valley (Bishop), which suggests that they probably creep up along the eastern side of the Sierras.

S. limbata appears to have a broader distribution. I've found S. limbata throughout the Central Valley (from Fresno up to Chico) and on the eastern side of the Sierras. I have only found one individual of S. limbata in southern California.

As for Arizona, S. limbata seems to be more abundant, but I've found S. californica as well.

I compiled literature references, museum specimens, and my own observations on the two species a few years ago. I have the following US states for S. californica: CA, NV, AZ, TX, and into Mexico. For S. limbata: CA, NV, AZ, NM, TX, UT, and into Mexico and beyond. Ehrmann's 2002 book has S. limbata occuring through Central America into Venezuela.

I suspect that S. californica and S. limbata might be capable of hybridization, but I have never seen cross-species matings in nature at sites where they are both reasonably abundant (eg. Bishop).

Mike


----------

